# 12 كتاب من كاريير العملاقه



## mottohotto (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله تعالى و بركاته 
كل عام و انتم بخير :77: بمناسبه شهر شعبان و لا ننسى فضل الصيام فيه و هو الشهر الذى تم تحويل القبله من بيت المقدس الى الكعبه المشرفه فى ليله النصف من شعبان 

احب ان اقدم لكم 12 ملف من كاريير العملاقه مقسمه على مشاركتين ارجو ان تستفادو منهم جميعا
هذه الملفات تتكلم عن توزيع الاحمال - توزيع الهواء - وحدات المناوله - محطات توزيع المياه البارده - المواسير - المسخنات و التدفئه بالزيت - التبريد المباشر - انظمه المياه و توزيعها - انظمه الهواء و توزيعها 
طباعه الملفات مهم و ياسلام لو بالالوان و مغلف هيفتح نفسك فعلا فممكن و انت فى وسيله مواصلات:1: تستغل الوقت و تقرأ او جالس فى كافيه او مطعم وقت الدوام و انت فى وقت الراحه:63: تستغل الوقت و تقرأ لان معظمنا لا يجد الوقت للفرأت فيمر على الكتاب مرور الكرام فاخلق الوقت و استغله للقرأه 

و على فكره انا مبزعلش:80: من اللى بيدخل يحمل و لا يترك رد او كلمه شكر او دعاء فالجزاء العظيم عند الله تعالى و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (16 يوليو 2010)

لو مو غلطان وووينها الكتب ؟


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (16 يوليو 2010)

صحيح فين الكتب انت نسيت الرابط ولا ايه


----------



## eng_mun3m (16 يوليو 2010)

طب انا ملقتيشى حاجه احملها وهدعيلك 
جزاك الله خيرا على نيتك الجميله وفى انتظار الكتب


----------



## elomda_5 (17 يوليو 2010)

فين الرابط يا باشا


----------



## المارد الجبار (17 يوليو 2010)

فين الكتب ولا دي اشتغالة


----------



## hsfarid (17 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير على كرمك *


----------



## mottohotto (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله تعالى و بركاته 
كل عام و انتم بخير :77: بمناسبه شهر شعبان و لا ننسى فضل الصيام فيه و هو الشهر الذى تم تحويل القبله من بيت المقدس الى الكعبه المشرفه فى ليله النصف من شعبان 

احب ان اقدم لكم 12 ملف من كاريير العملاقه مقسمه على مشاركتين ارجو ان تستفادو منهم جميعا
هذه الملفات تتكلم عن توزيع الاحمال - توزيع الهواء - وحدات المناوله - محطات توزيع المياه البارده - المواسير - المسخنات و التدفئه بالزيت - التبريد المباشر - انظمه المياه و توزيعها - انظمه الهواء و توزيعها 
طباعه الملفات مهم و ياسلام لو بالالوان و مغلف هيفتح نفسك فعلا فممكن و انت فى وسيله مواصلات:1: تستغل الوقت و تقرأ او جالس فى كافيه او مطعم وقت الدوام و انت فى وقت الراحه:63: تستغل الوقت و تقرأ لان معظمنا لا يجد الوقت للفرأت فيمر على الكتاب مرور الكرام فاخلق الوقت و استغله للقرأه 

و على فكره انا مبزعلش:80: من اللى بيدخل يحمل و لا يترك رد او كلمه شكر او دعاء فالجزاء العظيم عند الله تعالى و جزاكم الله كل خير 
إليكم 12 رابط و اسف على التأخير فلم يكن بيدى الانترنت كان به مشكله بس قرأت تعليقات لم يكن لها داعى ابدا و استغربت ان فى ردود مع ان المشاركات السابقه كان هناك فوق 120 مشاهده و تحميل و لم يترك احد رد و لا كلمه شكر و انا لم اطلب هذا بس احب افكر كل من لديه رد غير لائق فليكتمه فى نفسه لانه بهذا الاسلوب يحبط من يريد ان يشارك بمعلومه و يخاف ان يمسه تعليق لازع :73:
اتفضلو الروابط ارجو ان تنتفعوا بها و شكرا 

chapter1 Load Estimating
http://www.zshare.net/download/7843350788b5c4c6/​ 
chapter2 Air Distributer
http://www.zshare.net/download/7843395128ef3eb5/​ 
chapter3 Piping Design
http://www.zshare.net/download/7843462474f2dbf0/​ 
chapter4 Refrigerant, Brines
http://www.zshare.net/download/78435387734fb5a6/​ 

chapter5 Water Conditioning
http://www.zshare.net/download/78436114af0c757a/​ 

chapter6 Air Handling Equipmen
http://www.zshare.net/download/7843799117dcf465/​ 

chapter7 Refrigeration Equipment
http://www.zshare.net/download/78439323c8913053/​ 

chapter8 Auxiliary Equipment
http://www.zshare.net/download/78440598165676d5/​ 

chapter8 Auxiliary Equipment
http://www.zshare.net/download/7844076717d27adb/​ 

chapter10 All Air Systems
http://www.zshare.net/download/78441002ae4ba21d/​ 

chapter11 All Water System
http://www.zshare.net/download/78441327cd54f422/​ 

chapter12 Water And DX System
http://www.zshare.net/download/784415556b91a8dc/​ 
نشوف بقه ردود محترمه ؟​


----------



## يوسف زيدان (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود تستحق عليه مليون تحية 
النسخة حديثة و عملية المسح غاية في الجودة 
وجبة دسمة لمن يريد ان يغوص في اعماق التكييف 
ولم اري كتاب يخلوا من الاقتباس منه و التحوير في النص ليقبله القارئ المبتدئ ( طالب الجامعة )
لا توجد حجة لمن لايعرف او غير متعمق بعد اليوم ، قد تجد بعض النصوص محتاجة الي تفسير و آمل ان اكون اواي من الاخوة الزملاء الأفاضل مستعدين للاجابة 
و على فكرة ( رجلي حفيت) رايح جاي على كارير عشان نسخة من سنة 2002 رغم صداقتي بهم ولم احصل عليها الا في 2008 ، كتاب يصعب حمله و لكنه مجزأ بصورة جميلة ( تفتح النفس )-- و طبعا فارق بين هذه النسخة و نسخة صورتها عام 1986 ثم اخري افضل سنة 1993 -- نفس النسخة التي تكرمتم برفعها على الملتقي هي التي بين يدي ولأنها ثقيلة الوزن بسبب فخامة و نوعية الورق يصعب على حملها 
والآن كل من لديه لابتوب يقدر - بدل النت و الشات - يقرأ و يستمتع و يقضم و يهضم و يدعو لك و لكل مشرفي الملتقي على هذا الكنز الثمين الذي اهديتنا 
و الشكر موصول لمن سبقوا ووضعوا الكتاب على الملتقي من الزملاء
كتاب آخر يستحق ان يعاد عمل مسح ضوئي نظيف لنسخته هو آشري 2003 الخاص بتكييف المستشفيات و طبعا لاننسي ان نقد و نشكر لزميلنا الذي تحمل مشقة رفعه على الملتقي جهده الذي نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته 

كل الشكر و خالص الدعاء لكم بالبركة و الحب و القبول عند الله تعالي 
و كل شعبان و انت مقبول الدعاء مقبول الصيام و مؤهلا لدخول الجنة معا بأذنه تعالي


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (18 يوليو 2010)

تشكر اخى منتهى الروعه


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 يوليو 2010)

أخى العزيز م/ mottohotto سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أولاً أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مجهوداتك وأعمالك وأفعالك وردودك الكريمة والمحترمة التى يستفيد منها الجميع وأنا أولهم فى هذا الملتقى الجميل والرائع الذى كلما دخلت عليه أشعر أننى فعلاً فى وسط إخوتى وأساتذتى الكرام أمثالك فلا تحزن يا أخى العزيز وأنا بتأسف لحضرتك بالنيابة عن الجميع والمسامح كريم وكل عام وأنت بألف خير وصحة وسعادة &*


----------



## meyousef (19 يوليو 2010)

شكر الله لك 

كل الشكر و خالص الدعاء لكم بالبركة و الحب و القبول عند الله تعالي 
و كل شعبان و انت مقبول الدعاء مقبول الصيام و مؤهلا لدخول الجنة معا بأذنه تعالي


----------



## محمد فاروق يوسف (20 يوليو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال يا هندسة


----------



## محمد فاروق يوسف (20 يوليو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## mottohotto (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اولا احب احيكم جميعا و اشكركم على حسن ردودكم اللى فتحت نفسى اكثر و اكثر و ان شاء الله سأجتهد اكثر لرفع ما لدى من ما رزقنى الله به 
المهندس محمد احب اقولك انى راجعت جميع الروابط و هى تعمل حتى هذه اللحظه و انا اعتقد ان هناك سؤ فهم لطريقه التحميل 
اولا اضغط على الرابط 
سوف يفتح لك موقع التحميل 
انزل تحت هتلاقى مربع اصفر مكتوب فيه داون لود 
اضغط عليه 
هينتقل بك لصفحه اخر فيها عداد يعد بالثوانى من 40 ثانيه تقريبا و لحد صفر 
بعد العد ما يكمل سوف يختفى الرقم و يظهر مكانه كلمه معناها اضغط هنا 
عند الضغط سوف يفتح لك مربع للحفظ 

شكرا للجميع و شكر خاص للمهندس صبرى و المهندس سليمان و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## ايمن حمزه (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ممكن روابط علي مواقع تاني
لان الموقع محجوب في مصر 
تقريبا 

ارجو الإهتمام


----------



## mottohotto (20 يوليو 2010)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> ممكن روابط علي مواقع تاني
> لان الموقع محجوب في مصر
> تقريبا
> ...


 
ارجو اقتراح موقع للرفع يعمل بمصر الحبيبه


----------



## appess (20 يوليو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## appess (20 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة أرجو من إدارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## Eng.mostfa_moh (21 يوليو 2010)

اتسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع وكل عام وانت وجميع الاخوة بخير


----------



## Eng.mostfa_moh (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا مرة تانية على المجهود وجازاك الله عنه خيرا 
بس انا عندى مشكلة ان التحميل بينزل على الجهاز صفر كيلو بايت
يعنى ملف فاضى مافيهوش ايى حاجه
ممكن ترفعه مرة تانية على اى موقع تانى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed mech (22 يوليو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كتاب آخر يستحق ان يعاد عمل مسح ضوئي نظيف لنسخته هو آشري 2003 الخاص بتكييف المستشفيات


بسم الله
و عليكم السلام
شوبيك لوبيك
الكتاب الاصلى بين ايديك
http://www.4shared.com/file/QDUQo_KV/HVAC_2003.html​


----------



## mottohotto (23 يوليو 2010)

eng.mostfa_moh قال:


> شكرا مرة تانية على المجهود وجازاك الله عنه خيرا
> بس انا عندى مشكلة ان التحميل بينزل على الجهاز صفر كيلو بايت
> يعنى ملف فاضى مافيهوش ايى حاجه
> ممكن ترفعه مرة تانية على اى موقع تانى ولك جزيل الشكر


 
الى الاخوه الافاضل ارجو اقتراح اسم موقع يعمل لديكم بصوره جيده و ان شاء الله سوف ارفعه لكم


----------



## mottohotto (23 يوليو 2010)

appess قال:


> بصراحة أرجو من إدارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع


 
شكر خاص ليك و لاهتمامك المحترم للموضوع و هذا الاهتمام يدفع الانسان دائما الى الامام

شكرا و تحيه طيبه لك و لكل من شارك بالردود المحترمه


----------



## moha.saeed11 (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للمجهود والشكر الجزيل لاعاده التحميل مره احرى لتلف الملفات


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (30 يوليو 2010)

فعلا يا باشمهندس الموقع فيه مشكلة وانا حاليا بمصر ممكن 4share or ifile or ziddu


----------



## mottohotto (31 يوليو 2010)

حاضر من عنيه الاتنين لكل الاخوه على شان خاطر رمضان ان شاء الله هرفعهم بكره الصبح و هيكونو جاهزين على 4 shared بإذن الله و لو اتأخرت يبقه اكيد فى شغل لان الاحد دايما فيه زحمه شغل 
رمضان كريم


----------



## خوفو الصغير (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اللهم بارك فى شباب المسلمين


----------



## ابورحمة صلاح (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (2 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## mottohotto (2 أغسطس 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> فعلا يا باشمهندس الموقع فيه مشكلة وانا حاليا بمصر ممكن 4share or ifile or ziddu


كما وعدت و لكل الاخوه الشاكين اليكم الروابط من جديد بس يا ريت لما تنزل الملفات و تفتح تردو و تطمنونى 

http://ifile.it/u7ongqh/chapter1 Load Estimating.pdf

http://ifile.it/di458c7/chapter2 Air Distributer.pdf

http://ifile.it/qkbj7hi/chapter3 Piping Design.pdf

ان شاء الله باقى الاجزاء غدا


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (2 أغسطس 2010)

بجد جزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (2 أغسطس 2010)

اللة ينور عليك مليون مرة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## mottohotto (3 أغسطس 2010)

*استكمال باقى اجزاء الملفات*



mottohotto قال:


> كما وعدت و لكل الاخوه الشاكين اليكم الروابط من جديد بس يا ريت لما تنزل الملفات و تفتح تردو و تطمنونى
> 
> http://ifile.it/u7ongqh/chapter1 Load Estimating.pdf
> 
> ...


 
باقى الاجزاء و شكرا على التعليقات المحفزه و المحترمه لللاعضاء الكرام :77:

http://ifile.it/9svl0xg/chapter4 Refrigerant, Brines, Oils.pdf

http://ifile.it/2mv4hfr/chapter5 Water Conditioning.pdf

http://ifile.it/6uta4ci/chapter6 Air Handling Equipment.pdf

http://ifile.it/bgy84qd/chapter7 Refrigeration Equipment.pdf

http://ifile.it/2qrfohi/chapter8 Auxiliary Equipment.pdf

http://ifile.it/0nxg4ji/chapter9 Systems &amp; Applications.pdf

http://ifile.it/we52ixs/chapter10 All Air Systems.pdf

http://ifile.it/31wcs4a/chapter11 All Water System.pdf

http://ifile.it/qnh42le/chapter12 Water And DX System.pdf

بالتوفيق انشاء الله للجميع و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبه شهر رمضان المعظم


----------



## meyousef (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكر الله لك
وجعلك سببا فى نقل العلم والمعرفة 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mottohotto (19 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على الردود الطيبه و ان شاء الله هناك المزيد 
رمضان كريم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أغسطس 2010)

كتب رائعه من شركه رائعه


----------



## عمران احمد (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى
و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## thunder12 (29 أغسطس 2010)

Great work
thank you very much


----------



## الانجينيير (29 أغسطس 2010)

*الله يباركلكم*

ياريت من الجماعه اللى حملوا الكتب يرفعواها تانى على اى موقع حتى لو رابيد شير او ميديا فاير او اى موقع 
وربنا يجازيكم خير


----------



## الانجينيير (31 أغسطس 2010)

*بالله عليكم حد يرفعها تانى*

وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناته فى العشر الاواخر


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل على هذا المجهود المقدر والجميل ,,,ولكن اتمنى أن ترفع نسخة أخرى من الفصل الثامن لأن الفايل لا يفتح وبه مشكلة ..في أمان الله


----------



## اراس الكردي (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الكتب

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## الانجينيير (31 أغسطس 2010)

*بالله عليكم*

ياجماعه ياريت الى حملهم على جهازه يرفعهم تانى على اى موقع تانى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان الحسنات يوم القيامه


----------



## الانجينيير (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله*

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله


----------



## mottohotto (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اولا هنيئا لكل من حمل الكتب بدون متاعب 
ثانيا بالنسبه للاخوه اللى واجهو متاعب ان شاء الله هحمل لهم المجموعه كامله كتاب كتاب حتى يتم تحميله بسهوله و بدون تقطيع 
رمضان كريم و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## mehdi09 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الانجينيير (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*احسن الله اليك*

ربنا يباركلك يا mottohotto بس انت شوقتنا يلريت بعد اذن حضرتك ترفعهم على اى موقع اخر مثلmediafire or rapidshare او كده


----------



## ديناصور مصر (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا سيدي
بس الروابط معطوبة عشان تبقى عارف بس


----------



## sherifpowerelec (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس وجزاءك عند ربنا كبير جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## mottohotto (13 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?76p787z856nz8

السلام عليكم
هذا اللينك به 12 ملف عند فتح الموقع سوف تجد مجلد مكتوب عليه كاريير بالانجليزى اضغط عليه هيفتح لك 12 ملف شاور على اى واحد فيهم هيظهر لك كلمه داون لود حمل و احفظ و منتظر الرد و شكرا


----------



## عثمان الإرتري (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
شكرا جزيلا على نشر هذة الكتب


----------



## hallowr (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## aly yousef (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

شكرا يا moto عموما الكلام ده جميل جدا بس انا عندي كلام الى بيعمل خير لاينتظر الثناء ابدا وعموما جزاك الله خيرا والكلام مفيد ومتزعلش :60:


----------



## aly yousef (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشعر باخلاص العمل في هذا المنتدى*

انا فى الاساس مهندس تركيبات مصانع ولكن بعد مادخلت المنتدى عجبني اوي قصة التكييف بالرغم من دراستها ام تكن تستهواني وحطيت دماغي وعقلي فيها وناوي افهمها اوي بس انا دلوقت بتعلمه من جديد والمجهود الموجود من الزملاء حقيقي فوق الممتاز (جزا الله كل من في المنتدى خيرا) :1:


----------



## mottohotto (16 سبتمبر 2010)

aly yousef قال:


> شكرا يا moto عموما الكلام ده جميل جدا بس انا عندي كلام الى بيعمل خير لاينتظر الثناء ابدا وعموما جزاك الله خيرا والكلام مفيد ومتزعلش :60:


انا لم انتظر شكرا و لا ثناء ابدا انا مننتظر الرد من الاخوه اللى بيحملوا اللينكات تكون شغاله و لا لا لانى حملها على 4 سيرفر و كل مره يرد على واحد يقولى انه مش قادر يحمل من السيرفر ده فبرجع تانى احمل الكتب على سيرفر تانى و هكذا اعتقد انك فهمتنى غلط و على العموم حصل خير


----------



## sweety666 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور كتير وبارك الله فيك
لكن هناك مشكلة بلملف الرابع مانزل ومشكور مرة ثانية


----------



## sweety666 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور مرة أخرى حملت باقي الملفات
على فكرة أنا مهندس ميكانيك بس مااشتغلت بالتكييف وبدي أرجع أحاول أفهموا من جديد 
والبركة فيك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخى مجهود رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع
وجارى التحميل
والف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## firasqurany (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اولا متشكرين عالمجهود الرائع
ثانيا اذا في مجال تجديد روابط التحميل لانها قد انتهت مدتها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## إيهاب2007 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيت خيراً على ما أتوقع ، لكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------

